# Hello from Greensboro



## druma159 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hey guys, I am a lighting technician from Greensboro NC, finishing up my last year at UNC Greensboro. I hope to get out on tour and program for the big boys someday. I am currently working on building my own ChamSys rig and going from there. I love the site and learn something new everyday.


----------



## DaveySimps (Aug 2, 2011)

Welcome to CB! Glad to hear you have already found the info here valuable to you. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy your time her on CB!

~Dave


----------



## Kelite (Aug 3, 2011)

druma159 said:


> Hey guys, I am a lighting technician from Greensboro NC, finishing up my last year at UNC Greensboro. I hope to get out on tour and program for the big boys someday. I am currently working on building my own ChamSys rig and going from there. I love the site and learn something new everyday.


 
Welcome aboard, druma159- it's good to have you with us!

There are many archived threads which may provide answers and insight to questions that arise, so be sure to use the SEARCH and WIKI features when pondering a challenge.

Once again- welcome to the ControlBooth. Glad you're here!


----------

